# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Zul'Aman weapons/armor/ect

## Loveshock

Huge list of weapons and gear and stuff that drops in ZA. Just click on the item to look at the stats and what-not.

*Weapons*
*Melee*
 [Akil'zon's Talonblade] 
 [Cleaver of the Unforgiving] 
 [Dagger of Bad Mojo] 
 [Jin'rohk, The Great Apocalypse] 
 [Prowler's Strikeblade] 
 [Trollbane] 
 [Tuskbreaker] 
 [Umbral Shiv] 
 [Primal Man-catcher]  
 [Heartless] 
 [Rage] 
 [Fury] 
 [Ancient Sin'dorei Longbow] 

*Caster*
 [Amani Punisher] 
 [Dark Blessing]  
 [Wub's Cursed Hexblade] 
 [Staff of Dark Mending] 
 [Amani Divining Staff] 
 [Carved Witch Doctor's Stick] 
 [Blade of Twisted Visions] 

*Shields*
 [Bulwark of the Amani Empire] 
 [Enamelled Disc of Mojo]  





*Armor*
*Cloth*
 [Cord of Braided Troll Hair] 
 [Footpads of Madness]  
 [Fury of the Ursine] 
  [Hood of the Third Eye]  
 [Robe of Departed Spirits]  
  [Mantle of Ill Intent]  
 [Robes of Heavenly Purpose]  
 [Hood of Hexing]  
 [Two-toed Sandals] 

*Leather*
 [Bladeangel's Money Belt]  
 [Helm of Natural Regeneration]  
 [Shadowtooth Trollskin Cuirass] 
 [Shimmer-pelt Vest] 
 [Shoulderpads of Dancing Blades] 
 [Grimgrin Faceguard]  

*Mail*
 [Avalanche Leggings] 
 [Coif of the Jungle Stalker] 
 [Mojo-mender's Mask] 
 [Pauldrons of Primal Fury]  
 [Arrow-fall Chestguard]  
 [Hauberk of the Empire's Champion] 

*Plate*
 [Battleworn Tuskguard]  
  [Bloodstained Elven Battlevest]  
 [Chestguard of Hidden Purpose]  
 [Girdle of Stromgarde's Hope]  
 [Jungle Stompers]  
 [Mask of Introspection] 
 [Pauldrons of Stone Resolve] 
 [Skullshatter Warboots]  
 [Spaulders of the Advocate]  
 [Chestguard of the Warlord] 

*Back*
 [Cloak of Ancient Rituals]  
 [Cloak of Subjugated Power] 
 [Dory's Embrace] 
 [Kharmaa's Shroud of Hope]  

*Necklaces & Rings*
 [Signet of Ancient Magics] 
 [Brooch of Nature's Mercy] 
 [Loop of Cursed Bones] 
 [The Savage's Choker] 

*Trinkets*
 [Hex Shrunken Head] 
 [Tiny Voodoo Mask] 
 [Ancient Aqir Artifact] 
 [Audacity] 
 [Tome of Diabolic Remedy] 
 [Berserker's Call]  
 [Cruelty] 
 [Depravity] 
 [Determination] 
 [Perseverance]  

*Unknown drop location loot*
 [Signet of Primal Wrath] 
 [Mana Attuned Band] 
 [Signet of the Quiet Forest] 
 [Signet of the Last Defender] 
 [Signet of Eternal Life]  



*Bear Mount*

 [Amani War Bear] 





*Engineer flying mount*

Only the formula, not the actual mount, drops in ZA

 [Turbo-Charged Flying Machine Control] 

 [Flying Machine Control] 








Mostly all info I got was from mmo champion.com

----------


## Noobcraft

i was wondering is thier anyway to find the display ids for these items

----------


## Loveshock

Not sure, I only know the item IDs

----------


## Remahlól

Nice contribution, Loveshock.

----------


## The Naughty

Thanks Loveshock. I've been looking for Zul'Aman items recently...but couldn't find any  :Frown:

----------


## Loveshock

> Nice contribution, Loveshock.





> Thanks Loveshock. I've been looking for Zul'Aman items recently...but couldn't find any


w00t, 'bout time I got some replies for making this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Succy

Really nice items!

----------


## Manikuba

jesus those weapons look so hot!

----------


## freezer1012

Sweet flying mount!

----------


## ravrave

Weapons at the top. are just premade skins. ive seen each of those weapons have 3 colors each! there are pics at ************

----------


## entrepid

yawn old newz rite herez

----------


## Dalamar

> yawn old newz rite herez


Don't bump a week old post just to flame..

----------


## Loveshock

> yawn old newz rite herez


Yeah I posted this quite a while ago. GG buddy

----------


## Gelormino

****ing sweet.....that is all....I think Ive given you rep to often recently...If you dont see any from me...Thats the reason

----------


## Loveshock

> ****ing sweet.....that is all....I think Ive given you rep to often recently...If you dont see any from me...Thats the reason


Np Gelz, it's all good in the hood

----------


## Kuiren

Wow these are awesome looking.

----------


## kaothic

*The last update from the loot table...*

*Nalorakk* 
1. Amani War Bear
2. Robes of Heavenly Purpose
3. Fury
4. Jungle Stompers
5. Pauldrons of Primal Fury
6. Fury of the Ursine
7. Mask of Introspection
8. Formula: Enchant Weapon - Executioner
9. Bladeangel's Money Belt
10. Trollbane
11. Life-step Belt

*Akil'zon*
1. Signet of Ancient Magics
2. Mojo-mander's Mask
3. Akil'zon's Talonblade
4. Amani Punisher
5. Brooch of Nature's Mercy
6. Bloodstained Elven Battlevest
7. Pauldrons of Stone Resolve
8. Chestguard of Hidden Purpose

*Halazzi* 
1. The Savage's Choker
2. Shimmer Pelt Vest
3. Pauldrons of the Advocate
4. Skullshatter Warboots
5. Shoulderpads of Dancing Blades
6. Robe of Departed Spirits
7. Avalanche Leggings

*Jan'alai*
1. Arrow-fall Chestguard
2. Helm of Natural Regeneration
3. Wub's Hexed Hexblade
4. Bulwark of the Amani Empire
5. Enamelled Disc of Mojo
6. Footpads of Madness

*Hex Lord Malacrass*
1. Cloak of Ancient Rituals
2. Hex Shrunken Head
3. Tiny Voodoo Mask
4. Coif of the Jungle Stalker
5. Heartless
6. Primal Man-catcher
7. Hood of Hexing
8. Dagger of Bad Mojo
9. Battleworn Tuskguard
10. Hood of the Third Eye
11. Prowler's Strikeblade
12. Tome of Diabolic Remedy
13. Hex Lord's Voodoo Pauldrons

*Zul'jin*
1. Berserker's Rage
2. Hauberk of the Empire's Champion
3. Blade of Twisted Visions
4. Jin'rohk, The Great Apocalypse
5. Dark Blessing
6. Cleaver of the Unforgiving
7. Ancient Sin'dorei Longbow
8. Ancient Aqir Artifact
9. Chestguard of the Warlord
10. Two-toed Sandals
11. Loop of Cursed Bones
12. Two-toed Sandals
13. Grimgrin Faceguard

*Timed Reward Chest*
1. Shadowhunter's Treads
2. Amani Divining Staff
3. Tuskbreaker
4. Rage
5. Signet of Primal Wrath
6. Signet of Eternal Life
7. Signet of the Last Defender
8. Signet of the Quiet Forest
9. Mana Attuned Band
10. Dory's Embrace
11. Trollbane
12. Cord of Braided Hair

----------


## Khalan

I put together all possible recolors:

*Weapons:*
ImageShack - Hosting :: axesandgunsen6.jpg
http://img84.imageshack.us/my....offhandsft1.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/my....ddaggerszp5.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: shieldsxr5.jpg
http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stavesrp6.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: swordsnw9.jpg
http://img152.imageshack.us/my...ndstaffsad2.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: wandsandmacesua2.jpg

*Armor:*
ImageShack - Hosting :: clothtx0.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: leathegf2.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mailem2.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: plateav0.jpg

----------


## killmory

WOOT!!! finally a nice fist weapon set for enhance shaman  :Smile:  im gonna love those

----------


## Nugma

The picture of Mask of Introspection on WoWhead is my picture ;3

----------


## karlov

Karlov wants those items NOW!

----------


## zeryudoo

wow, need the bear mount
gnom + bear mount = imba x))))

----------


## da9elsolum

SWEEEEET!!! They look nice and sexy ;P! Thanks allot for this!

----------


## dylan

thanks, not that ill use, but hehe ill know more than my freind on the bus for once ^^ :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sajjad12

Nice post. Thanks.

----------


## Matis02

If i posted all the DisplayIDs would i get rep for it? Im still lost of whats needed to get rep.

----------


## Loveshock

> If i posted all the DisplayIDs would i get rep for it? Im still lost of whats needed to get rep.


Yeah you'd more than likely get some rep

----------


## tsizkeik

its a shame the bear mount isnt that rare as the ZG one used to be.

those rings are pretty sweet though !!!

----------


## atomic hamster

The ZA shields placeholder models are getting replaced next patch  :Big Grin: 

Can't wait to get rid of my ZG model, here's the new one.

----------


## Chillinotz

Looks nice! To bad my guild haven't cleared kara yet  :Frown:

----------


## illogic

woah those look badass

----------

